# The Matrix 4: Keanu Reeves bei den Dreharbeiten - Fans entdecken Set in San Francisco



## David Martin (6. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Matrix 4: Keanu Reeves bei den Dreharbeiten - Fans entdecken Set in San Francisco* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *The Matrix 4: Keanu Reeves bei den Dreharbeiten - Fans entdecken Set in San Francisco*


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (6. Februar 2020)

Wer glaubt das der Film gut wird tut mir leid.


----------



## Schalkmund (6. Februar 2020)

Teil 4? Müssen die nicht erst noch einen zweiten und dritten Teil drehen?


----------



## OdesaLeeJames (6. Februar 2020)

DerPrinzz82 schrieb:


> Wer glaubt das der Film gut wird tut mir leid.



 Danke für dein Mitgefühl, aber ich hoffe du hast Unrecht


----------



## Banana-GO (6. Februar 2020)

Entweder du drehst jetzt Matrix 4, 5 und 6. Oder du lässt es besser.


----------



## Worrel (6. Februar 2020)

DerPrinzz82 schrieb:


> Wer glaubt das der Film gut wird tut mir leid.



Wer glaubt, daß der Film schlecht wird, tut mir auch leid. 

Fun Fact: wir haben beide die selbe Grundlage, das behaupten zu können.
Einen ganzen Schnipsel Rohmaterial aus falschem Kamerawinkel und das Wissen, *daß *_M4_ gedreht wird.

Nichts, auf dessen Grundlage man irgendwas bezüglich des fertigen 90-120 Minuten Films beurteilen könnte. Nichts, das auch nur ansatzweise irgendwas über die Handlung verrät.
(Die Szene könnte ja problemlos 
a) aus einer Traumsequenz bestehen oder 
b) nur im Hintergrund einer Szene wie in den Monitoren im Raum des Architekten laufen.

Also kann man nicht mal sagen, daß Neo wohl im Rahmen der Handlung durch die Matrix läuft. [Was er aber aller Erwartung nach in einer Fortsetzung von _Matrix _irgendwann tun sollte])


----------



## Worrel (6. Februar 2020)

Banana-GO schrieb:


> Entweder du drehst jetzt Matrix 4, 5 und 6. Oder du lässt es besser.



Warum?
Wenn man zwar noch eine originelle Idee für die Fortsetzung hat, es aber nicht für eine Trilogie reicht ...?


----------



## LOX-TT (6. Februar 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Warum?
> Wenn man zwar noch eine originelle Idee für die Fortsetzung hat, es aber nicht für eine Trilogie reicht ...?



Seh ich genauso, man muss nicht auf Krampf ne Trilogie machen nur weil man es könnte.

Nenne mal als Beispiel den Hobbit, der wurde auch zur Trilogie aufgeblustert und man hatte dann eine völlig überladene Schlacht der 5 Heere und langatmiges Smaug geht auf Zwergejagd im Erebor. Eigentlich sollte der Hobbit nur aus 2 Filmen bestehen und die Fässerflucht wäre genau der Mittelteil gewesen (gut erkennbar an den Lego-Modellen zur besagten Fass-Szene oder auch das Düsterwald-Set mit Legolas, Tauriel und ein paar Spinnen)
Der 2. Film hätte dann mit Bards Smuggel-Überfahrt in die Seestadt begonnen.

Mehr ist nicht immer besser und der Hobbit hat halt nunmal nicht soviel Story wie Herr der Ringe, also muss man auch nicht eine ähnlich hohe Lauflänge erzwingen.

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich fand die Filme trotzdem schön, aber vielleicht hätten sie mich etwas(!) kompakter noch mehr gefallen. Und ich rede noch nichtmal vom Extended Cut, sondern von der Kinofassung. Noch unverständlicher dann sogar dass man gefühlt 30 Minuten den Amoklauf Smaugs im Berg zeigt aber dann so wichtige Dinge wie Thorins Begräbnis und das seiner beiden Neffen aus der Kino-Fassung sowie Dains Krönung zum König rauscuttet. Dafür bleibt Super Mario meets Matrix Legolas beim Kampf mit Bolg drinnen odet der alberne Alfrid in Kleidern. Sowas kann man in den Extended Cut packen.


----------



## Jakkelien (6. Februar 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Warum?
> Wenn man zwar noch eine originelle Idee für die Fortsetzung hat, es aber nicht für eine Trilogie reicht ...?


*hust* The Hobbit *hust* *röchel* *kotz*


----------



## Wut-Gamer (6. Februar 2020)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Teil 4? Müssen die nicht erst noch einen zweiten und dritten Teil drehen?



Vielleicht besser, wenn sie die überspringen


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. Februar 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wer glaubt, daß der Film schlecht wird, tut mir auch leid.
> 
> Fun Fact: wir haben beide die selbe Grundlage, das behaupten zu können.
> Einen ganzen Schnipsel Rohmaterial aus falschem Kamerawinkel und das Wissen, *daß *_M4_ gedreht wird.
> ...



Lass ihn reden. Der Kerl ist ein Troll und haut ja auch unter jeder Star Trek: Picard-News seinen Mist raus. ^^


----------



## Rabowke (7. Februar 2020)

DerPrinzz82 schrieb:


> Wer glaubt das der Film gut wird tut mir leid.


Gut ... ich denke du hast dir mit deinen sinnlosen Einzeilern eine Forenpause verdient.

Auf meine nette und durchaus höfliche Verwarnung beim Thema Picard hast du ja nicht reagiert. Ich denke zwei Wochen Auszeit von diesem Forum tun dir mal ganz gut!


----------



## Frullo (7. Februar 2020)

Neo mit Bart? Das geht mal gar nicht!  (ich hoffe jetzt bloss, ich kriege wegen diesem Einzeiler von Rabowke nicht das Fett weg!  )


----------



## Worrel (10. Februar 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Seh ich genauso, man muss nicht auf Krampf ne Trilogie machen nur weil man es könnte.
> 
> Nenne mal als Beispiel den Hobbit, [...] Dafür bleibt Super Mario meets Matrix Legolas beim Kampf mit Bolg drinnen odet der alberne Alfrid in Kleidern. Sowas kann man in den Extended Cut packen.


iirc gibt es doch im Extended Cut sogar eine Szene mehr mit Alfrid.


----------



## Enisra (10. Februar 2020)

also wenn der Picard schon mies machen will und das auch hier wieder versucht, also dann kann der Film eigentlich schonmal nicht so mies werden 

Ansonsten weiß ich auch nicht was die Fixierung auf Trilogien soll wenn es auch eine Duologie tut oder, um in die andere Richtung zu gehen, man sich nicht den Weg verbaut obwohl man auch eine Tetralogie machen könnte
Oder man macht nur einen Film


----------

